# First Macro C&C Please



## barfastic (Jul 18, 2009)

So i finally got my Tamron 90mm!!!!! So far im very pleased with it, although the AF is not exactly sure of what it does... sometimes it focus, others it doesnt. I dont mind that though... 

So my first macro pic is, well a Toothbrush, first thing is aw that had nice bright colours, and was macro compatible...







I think my Whites are a little blown... Any other ideas? (i do need to get a better tripod though (my gorrilla pod cant balance the camera and the lens when its is fully extended.).


----------



## pugnacious33 (Jul 18, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jul 18, 2009)

The focus doesn't seem to be on any particular spot. But im sure in time  you'll get the hang of macro focusing, its tough.


----------



## Tyke Tyler (Jul 19, 2009)

Neat idea, I hadn't any idea it was a section of a toothbrush until I read the post.

As for as c+c, it's suffering from some serious motion blur, exif says 1.6 second exposure at f/7.1. 
Although it's very possible to shoot macro with long exposures and a tripod you have to switch to timer mode as when pressing the shutter you'll be causing vibrations that will effect the frame.

Another alternative and a more widely used method is using flash, this will enable you to shoot with much faster shutter speeds, freezing motion effectively.
There are so many options available so I'd recommend reading up when you get chance.

All the best

T.


----------

